# Cute ideas for future games



## ~Mae~ (May 10, 2015)

Hi there~

I've been thinking that sleepovers with your villagers would be nice when your house is being done, or else you wake up in the town hall and there scaffolding on your house or something haha.

I think you should be able to invite villagers over yourself, or throw birthday parties for the villagers, and Isabelle!!!

I also think we should involve the npc's, like have them walking around town like one a day or something. I love Celeste, but I never go to the museum!


I've created a tumble blog for all our great ideas! @acnewideas however most have been queued


----------



## Snowfell (May 10, 2015)

I think it'd be cute if villagers wore scarves in winter, and if ponds froze over so you could walk or skate on them.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 10, 2015)

I feel like it would be cute if there was a resort on the island and maybe you could have 4 villagers living there (14 villagers in all including town) and you could bring Isabelle (or any other NPC/Villager in your town) to the island to enjoy a day there as a break.


----------



## Mekan1 (May 10, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I feel like it would be cute if there was a resort on the island and maybe you could have 4 villagers living there (14 villagers in all including town) and you could bring Isabelle (or any other NPC/Villager in your town) to the island to enjoy a day there as a break.


That would be cool. I want to be able to build my own animal crossing city so I want more living space!


----------



## Fandabidozi (May 10, 2015)

Amiibo or the collectors cards, letting you invite that villager into your town. Plus more villagers in town. Also I'd like to be able to display furniture etc outside.
I'm keeping everything crossed a WiiU AC game is announced soon


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

I think it would be neat to have like an apartment building where villagers come in and move out more quickly, so like, an advanced campsite, where you get like a good week to decide to move someone in/out for them. And have it have like 5 slots but not always have them full? Like have between one and five filled at anytime, that way even if you didn't move people in you could interact with more villagers and maybe get the chance to meet all of them. Definitely being able to pick the lots for houses in your town. More interactive things, like maybe puzzle and stuff as well as mini games with villagers, like maybe actually being able to play the game on the game consoles and stuff, actually winning a stuffy from the claw machine, but having to actually put in bells.


----------



## Fandabidozi (May 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I think it would be neat to have like an apartment building where villagers come in and move out more quickly, so like, an advanced campsite, where you get like a good week to decide to move someone in/out for them. And have it have like 5 slots but not always have them full? Like have between one and five filled at anytime, that way even if you didn't move people in you could interact with more villagers and maybe get the chance to meet all of them. Definitely being able to pick the lots for houses in your town. More interactive things, like maybe puzzle and stuff as well as mini games with villagers, like maybe actually being able to play the game on the game consoles and stuff, actually winning a stuffy from the claw machine, but having to actually put in bells.



That is a great idea. I think it would be so good if you could 'favourite' or lock-in villagers so they can't leave while your away from the game.


----------



## Khaelis (May 10, 2015)

More flowers and hybrids are totally cute.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 10, 2015)

Try gag fortunes for April Fools.

Like...

CDirule
Adventures of Sonic
Zelda show
Mario cartoon
Hotel Mario


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

Fandabidozi said:


> That is a great idea. I think it would be so good if you could 'favourite' or lock-in villagers so they can't leave while your away from the game.



I agree 100%, like maybe after you become best friends they can like ask if they can live there forever or something, like they could be all "Oh the town of X is so amazing I never want to leave." and you could say something like "Then don't!" or "Don't feel obligated." Or something? I also wish when you had campers, or in my imaginary future game's case, "renters" that they'd be able to just be cruisin' around your town. Like when you are doing the Brewster's Cafe stuff and random villagers show up, I wish they would like hang out in town so it would seem more like a real town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooo and a broader spectrum of catchable things! More fish and bugs and deep sea critters, and make jellyfish catchable cause I just want a big jelly tank, also if you could make a larger tank and add several fish to it instead of the single specimen tank, those should be like customizable.


----------



## flowercrownfoxy (May 10, 2015)

I wish that YOU could be an animal


----------



## flowercrownfoxy (May 10, 2015)

I wis you can oersonalize yourself and be an animal


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

A motel as an upgrade to campsite. Or random villagers visiting your town as tourists. Also a steampunk gracie furniture series. More stores on main, like at least 3 more s there is more to do. Maybe mini games to play with your animals when you visit their house, and not that rock paper scissor bull****, or charades.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 10, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> A motel as an upgrade to campsite. Or random villagers visiting your town as tourists. Also a steampunk gracie furniture series. More stores on main, like at least 3 more s there is more to do. Maybe mini games to play with your animals when you visit their house, and not that rock paper scissor bull****, or charades.


But charades is the easiest one.

Is your characters using Roller skates cute? I think it would, plus to get around faster.


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 10, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> But charades is the easiest one.
> 
> Is your characters using Roller skates cute? I think it would, plus to get around faster.



Hmm I think that might be a little too pokemony


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 10, 2015)

MayorMae said:


> Hmm I think that might be a little too pokemony


Is real makeup besides Mii masks too pokemony? I'm talking to you (Can't remember what its called, but its a thing where you can make videos of closeups of your trainer to make cool/sexy moves)


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> But charades is the easiest one.
> 
> Is your characters using Roller skates cute? I think it would, plus to get around faster.



Yeah but I want mini games that are more than just dialogue. Like little card games or something. I like the roller skates idea, maybe skateboards or bikes too. But then again the town is covered in grass and doesn't come with paths so it would be kinda weird skating on grass.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 10, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Yeah but I want mini games that are more than just dialogue. Like little card games or something. I like the roller skates idea, maybe skateboards or bikes too. But then again the town is covered in grass and doesn't come with paths so it would be kinda weird skating on grass.


Then how about skating rinks and you can have competitions with other people too. And it can be online play too.


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Then how about skating rinks and you can have competitions with other people too. And it can be online play too.



Like a sakting rink or skate park? I like that idea. Maybe make It part of a resort area on the island.


----------



## CrossingCraft (May 10, 2015)

Maybe there should be a cave place at your town so you can get ores that way/


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 10, 2015)

Ooo I like the skating park ect idea... Also I think the lakes and ponds should freeze in winter and you should be able to go ice skating!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Caves!! You could go mining or something!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 10, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Like a sakting rink or skate park? I like that idea. Maybe make It part of a resort area on the island.



Yes! Also maybe KK Slider can DJ at the skating rinks?  Villagers should be able to skate too c: Also a cute spinning disco would be so cute


----------



## Enderz (May 10, 2015)

There should be a gyroid museum or something. They should also add a relationship bar so you could see if you're best friends with  a villager.


----------



## mabadpe (May 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I agree 100%, like maybe after you become best friends they can like ask if they can live there forever or something, like they could be all "Oh the town of X is so amazing I never want to leave." and you could say something like "Then don't!" or "Don't feel obligated." Or something? I also wish when you had campers, or in my imaginary future game's case, "renters" that they'd be able to just be cruisin' around your town. Like when you are doing the Brewster's Cafe stuff and random villagers show up, I wish they would like hang out in town so it would seem more like a real town.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ooo and a broader spectrum of catchable things! More fish and bugs and deep sea critters, and make jellyfish catchable cause I just want a big jelly tank, also if you could make a larger tank and add several fish to it instead of the single specimen tank, those should be like customizable.



Ohh i really love the customizable aquarium idea!  and they had jellyfishes in WW, i dont know why they removed them from NL, I really love jellyfishes and want to have one displayed in my house  And also would like the non-villager character to be more of "citizens", either have a place to stay somewhere or ye walk around town, or if they also participated in some events more, I think that would be really nice


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 10, 2015)

omg I think there should be a sort of main street behind the hha showcase which is like a little main street but with all the npc's homes! and I will seriously design everyone's homes omg...

One story (just like the villagers homes)
Brewster
Copper/Booker
Katrina
Luna
Shrunk
K.K
Lyle
Pete
Harriet
Kicks
Kappn'
Redd
Porter
Gracie

Two story (one room upstairs for one, one room downstairs for the other)
Isabelle&Digby
Reece&Cyrus
Blathers&Celeste
Pelly&Phyllis
Tom Nook &Timmy&Tommy (Timmy&Tommy share a room)

Three story house (One room for each)
Sable&Mable&Labelle


I am going to go and design all the rooms now eep


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 10, 2015)

MayorMae said:


> omg I think there should be a sort of main street behind the hha showcase which is like a little main street but with all the npc's homes! and I will seriously design everyone's homes omg...
> 
> One story (just like the villagers homes)
> Brewster
> ...



I made my mayors house a special character home. I wish I had more rooms because I have so many fun ideas. I guess I could have done the same with my other chatacters, but I like the way their houses look.
I have....
Reese and Cyrus
A Brewsters kitchen
Copper and Booker.
Gracie
A Blathers library
Dr. Shrunk.

I love how they turned out. I wanted it to look like a place they go to after work. You can dream visit if you like. I don't have the code atm, but it's mayor Annette from Cherish.


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 10, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I made my mayors house a special character home. I wish I had more rooms because I have so many fun ideas. I guess I could have done the same with my other chatacters, but I like the way their houses look.
> I have....
> Reese and Cyrus
> A Brewsters kitchen
> ...



Ooo i'll check it out :3


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (May 10, 2015)

I always thought it would be cute, for the extra human players, that they'd be walking around like they do in dream towns.  I always thought it was weird how they're completely missing when you go to their house.


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 10, 2015)

GlitterNailPolish said:


> I always thought it would be cute, for the extra human players, that they'd be walking around like they do in dream towns.  I always thought it was weird how they're completely missing when you go to their house.



yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 10, 2015)

GlitterNailPolish said:


> I always thought it would be cute, for the extra human players, that they'd be walking around like they do in dream towns.  I always thought it was weird how they're completely missing when you go to their house.


Why can't they just do that? It would be awesome.


----------



## shannenenen (May 10, 2015)

I'm just going to compile all of the ideas that I've really liked that I've seen on this thread as well as my own. 

For villagers, I want to be able to pick the lots where they move. In previous games, I feel as if Tortimer and the town hall staff had more of a hand in helping you become a resident, like doing paperwork and such, so it would make sense that as the mayor, you'd be able to do that as well. I also wish that we could interact with them more, like playing more hide and seek or having them come with us to the island!

The island is one of my favorite things about New Leaf. I love the addition of mini games as well as the general atmosphere of the place, but I want to be able to go there with my villagers as well as seeing some NPCs there as well. I love all of the games we have now, I just wish that we were able to play them with our villagers to add a more competitive element to it when we're not able to play with friends.

For our other human characters, I definitely wish that we were able to not just see them walking around, but build relationships with them! One way that we could do this would be by answering a few personality test questions on the train to our new town (at the same time as the face questions), and it would be the same as with the animal villagers- they would be given a personality type, one of the existing ones or new ones specifically for the human characters, and a programmed set of conversations and responses you can have with them.

Overall, I want games in the future to focus more on more realistic relationships between characters, and having friendships that go both ways.


----------



## TillCollapse (May 10, 2015)

They should increase the villager cap to at least 15 and add some sort of "mini games" within your town that come within projects. This would also require a bigger town setup and would go hand in hand with the villager cap.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

It'd be cute if the villagers could actually buy stuff in T&T stores, Able Sisters (It'd be like Re-Tail where they'd ask you if they should buy the item). And maybe for them to go into shops like Nook's Homes and Kicks.


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

Also I think kicks should sell backpacks/purses. Shoes isn't enough.


----------



## jPottie (May 10, 2015)

I would like a boombox tool, which you could carry on you and play KK Slider songs at whim. I like the in game music, but sometimes it gets tedious.


----------



## Mycaruba (May 10, 2015)

I have one thing that never ever seems to get brought up in discussions about a new (wii u) animal crossing -

I want back the thing in Wild World where you always have an upstairs bedroom with a customisable bed in it, and you could save by sleeping in it. I feel it really added to the immersion, and was by far a better way of quitting the game after a long day, than simply pushing start and save and quit. Also they could update it, so you could change the wallpaper and carpet, and maybe put some other selected furniture in there too. ^.^

Edit. Also, maybe if it was in the middle of the day, instead of sleeping, there could be a sofa in front of a TV that you could sit down in to save :]


----------



## Optimistic Dinosaur (May 10, 2015)

Bigger maps for sure, wider conversation topics and more gossip titles. Tired af of being called a "Civil Leader"

Like wth I aint Abe Lincoln so get outta here.


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 11, 2015)

bump


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (May 11, 2015)

When you're catching a train to someone else's town, and multiple people are trying to get in, the train stops at the other passenger's stop and so you're all on the same train


----------



## Daveyx0 (May 11, 2015)

I only started with the game recently, but I think I can join the discussion by now. I have a couple of ideas that might already have been mentioned in some way, but these are just my essential requests towards Katsuya Eguchi 

- Buying new pieces of land (expand town). I've seen it a couple of times already, but I back up the idea of an expandable area with new features along the way. Perhaps unique resources that can be found in the ground or themed areas like a mountainous section.

- Farming. We already have fruit, bamboo, flowers and turnips, but nothing related to other veggies or crops. I'm not saying they should go Harvest Moon level, but it could be a fun addition. Town specific crops 

- Villager interaction improvement. Villagers are the core of each town and although I love their personalities, I really feel as if they need to be able to do more. 
       - Them buying things at Re-tail is a step in the right direction, just let them do that elsewhere as well. 
       - Allow them to set up a garage sale to get rid of items and furniture they do not want.
       - More animations. They should be able to lie or sit down, for example. Yawn. Etc etc.  
       - Allow them to travel to Tortimer Island or other locations randomly.

- Villager planning. I know... redundant. But I really feel that choosing which villager leaves and which one stays should be less of a hassle. Especially deciding where the villager should set up, should be a feature in the future. Or even allow me to upgrade their houses simular to mine 

Perhaps some of these features are already in and I just have not reached them yet. If so, sorry about that. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 11, 2015)

I think it would be really cool if villagers could wear accessories too like hats, glasses, scarves ect. It would be really cute in my opinion


----------



## creamyy (May 11, 2015)

I think it would be cute if tourists were able to walk around amd be like a regular villager for a day. 
It would also be cool to have outdoor furniture and bigger beaches for pwp because we seriously need to get a hammock on the beach.


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 11, 2015)

beach pwp defo and villagers wearing accessories?? So cute! They definitely need to be able to sit down, yawn ect while you're looking but not speaking too!


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 11, 2015)

Just fyi guys, ive made a tumblr (@acnewideas) and im putting all of these on there (and most are on queue rn)


----------



## DanillaIce (May 11, 2015)

Personally, I'd like to see a couple more customisation options for our player characters- More colour contact options would be great, not just limited to natural eye colours. I mean, if I can have white, pink or blue hair, why can't I get pink or orange contact lenses? It's already established they're contact lenses, so it shouldn't matter that they aren't natural colours.

Maybe some make up style options for things like freckles or blush marks would be cute too- I'd love to give my Mayor freckles.

But that's just my input at least.


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 11, 2015)

Omg yes freckles! And I'd love purple eyesss


----------



## ForeverCrossingAnimals (May 11, 2015)

- Bigger maps with more levels

- The journal back from gamecube!

- Being able to move house if you get bored of house location

- Ponds freezing over in the winter

- More minigames with villagers like hide and seek etc

- Live performances from K.K. Slider at the town tree during special events!

- Events held on the beach in Summer!

- Bring back morning aerobics and sports fair!

- More PWPs and more villager interaction with them! I wanna see a hamster on the jungle gym or a villager drinking from the water fountain


----------



## DanillaIce (May 11, 2015)

ForeverCrossingAnimals said:


> - More PWPs and more villager interaction with them! I wanna see a hamster on the jungle gym or a villager drinking from the water fountain



This, this and this again, so much! 

I'd love to be able to see my villagers thoughtfully contemplating the statues and monuments you can put up, or tossing a bell into a fountain and making a wish and stuff.


----------



## LeonCabrio (May 11, 2015)

MayorMae said:


> Just fyi guys, ive made a tumblr (@acnewideas) and im putting all of these on there (and most are on queue rn)



I have read them all. They are quite good! In my opinion, next Animal Crossing should maintain the features of the latest title and add more depth and interaction with the villagers. Those ideas you said are amazing. Apart from that, I would like to see villager doing tasks or chores related with them (jock villagers may run around the town, lazy villager may be found sit down in places eating or taking a nap, etc.).


----------



## Matangi (May 11, 2015)

how about musical instruments? you can make your own music, possibly even start a band, and give it out to villagers!


----------



## Dae Min (May 11, 2015)

A separate compartment (or toolbox) for all the equipment. Having every tool in your inventory takes up so much space >n<

Longer hairstyles, and maybe actual make-up instead of mii masks

Houses for the shopkeepers 

Shops selling more than 1 of each item (Waiting days just to get enough bush starts drives me nuts. I'm so impatient xD)

A way to throw out multiple letters at once, or open multiple presents at once. It takes forever with the animations

Villagers can wear dresses and pants


----------



## Glaceon2000 (May 11, 2015)

We should be able to make accessories/clothes in different colors and styles. We can do it with things in our houses, why not clothes?


----------



## Matangi (May 11, 2015)

one more thing: more storage and the ability to search for something in storage by name

you don't know how useful this could be


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

Matangi said:


> one more thing: more storage and the ability to search for something in storage by name
> 
> you don't know how useful this could be



AAUGhh
yes
Especially more storage >:C


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 12, 2015)

Our tumblr page is super cute guysss I got a cute theme omg http://acnewideas.tumblr.com/


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 13, 2015)

bump - I love hearing all of your ideas


----------



## roseflower (May 13, 2015)

I?d love an island we can swim to, and PWPs on the beach.


----------



## Daveyx0 (May 14, 2015)

My last suggestions were not really that cute. I have some more kwalified.

- Villagers sometimes talk about a picnic. I would love seeing them preparing and having a picknick somewhere in town at random ^^
- Allow villagers to have a small space for their own little garden with specific flowers for specific villager types.
- Send villagers on vacation to your friends
- A photostudio. More control over pictures with villagers. Stances etc.
- Why stop at a camping? We need a hotel  More random villager visits with their own little temporary interiors!


----------



## stitchmaker (May 14, 2015)

Own and decorate your Caf? or restaurant.  Brewster would still be the manager.
As you go along your Caf? or restaurant will get upgrades.  
Make the caf? and restaurant open for visitors thru the dream suite.  When I dream I wish I could stop by and get a coffee from Brewster.


----------



## nami26 (May 14, 2015)

I would love to be able to build pwps on the beach! also, if a new pwp would be a hotel


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 15, 2015)

I'd like a section of the Dream Suite where you can Astral Project. It'd be unlocked by having you visit dream towns 5 times, and it'd be free, 'cause Luna's not willing to pay and risk you suddenly entering Coma Mode. Also, it won't require internet.



Spoiler: Extra Details about the Special AP Bed



It looks exactly like the Dream Bed, but purple. The first time you use this bed, Luna will ask you 2 questions: What your favorite color is, and what your favorite species of animal is. The former determines the color you'll be, and the latter is taken from a list of all the species of animals in the game. But you can skip one and do the other, or avoid them both entirely. You can even change them later.

The colors are as follows:



Spoiler: Astral Colors



Red
Orange
Yellow
Green
Blue
Indigo
Violet
Pink
Brown
White
Black
Grey
Lavender
Peach
Sky
Sand
Surf



The cutscene that plays when you Astral Project is:



Spoiler: What Happens



Your soul departs from your physical self, both attached together by a silver cord (represented by a white line of pixels), Luna smiles (due to her being able to see Astral Projections of others when awake), and then the screen goes white to allow for a transition.




Then, once you succeed in AP, you're given an entirely new playstyle. During every trip to the Astral World, Luna will disappear. The first time this happens, your character will appear shocked for a few seconds. You'll appear transparent, to enhance the astral feel. 
The game still works as normal if you walk on land, but press any direiction on the D-Pad and you, instead of getting out your tools, start to fly. Press A to go higher, and B to go lower. 
If you go high enough, you reach the area where Wendell is, and he will request you bring him a fish (you can grab fish by hand in the Astral World). Once you bring him a fish, he'll eat it, and for the first time you meet him, explain why he's up there. He's up there because he wants absolute peace, but he sometimes gets hungry while up there. 
Press a D-Pad direction again, and you air dive to the ground. If you air-dive above a body of water, you can walk on water too, even going past the ocean barriers, and meeting Pascal. 
You can go into other people's houses, even if they aren't inside at the moment. Looking into their drawers or cabinets is a way to earn a type of currency called Astral Points, which is useful if you want to spend them at Retail to buy fortune cookie items (14 AP), Astral Powers (20 AP) and your personal Astral Bed (150 AP). Other ways include sky races with the Jocks, shaking trees, and passing through clouds.
The Constellation section from Wild World and City Folk is back, and you press Select to contact Luna to ask you to make a constellation.
You can do all sorts of cool tricks, and if you go on when villagers of a certain personality are supposed to be asleep, sometimes, they'll be there too. They can fly just like you, and they appear as the same color as their default shirt. You can even talk to them.



Spoiler: Dialogues



The underline represents their catchphrase.

Lazy:

"Whoa! There you are! I just projected myself, expecting to chow down on everything I wanted. But I was surprised to see you here instead of a giant pile of *insert food here*! ___!"*
"I felt like my eyes were glued shut, and then I fell out of bed! But am I dreaming? I swear, whenever I look at my bed, I see myself, ___."
"It'd be pretty cool if I could be a superhero in my projections. Because shooting laser beams at stuff in the astral world would be sweet! Besides, no damage is done in the real world!"
"Hey! I bet if you go too high, you experience a crazy vision of what happens in other towns while their residents astral project!"
"You know what would be cool? If we could turn into other objects. You can be a *insert object here*, while I'm the *insert food here*!"

Jock:

"I like to run around during my projections, ____. Do you?"
"Hey! How's it going?! I know we're both projected into this eerily familiar dimension, but still, I'm glad to see ya! ____!"*
"Some people tend to fall out of their bodies, and others float gently away, but we sporty types like to JUMP out of our bodies!"
"You wanna sky race? {player is presented with Yes or No} {player picks Yes}OK! Whoever gets to the other end of... {race track appears}...THIS track... ...Is the victor and earns Astral Points! {race goes on as normal [player wins] You win! You get 20 Astral Points./[player loses]HA! I won! Now I get awarded Astral Points!}/{player picks No}Awww, I was hoping you would race."
"I love this place, and if I'm lying, may astral lightning strike me down from the astral heavens."

Cranky:

"I've got a funny feeling every time I go here. And it's not because of the *insert food here* I had last night, ____."
"I once had a dream I was flying underwater, and this dream feels similar to what I'm doing now."
"How did you get here?! I was having the nicest dream, and you ruin it! What? This isn't a dream? Then how do you explain our transparency and ability to fly? Oh. I get it now. We're astral projecting. GAHAHA!"*
"I'm loving this place! Kind of. I think. Maybe. ____."
"When do we conjure roller coasters? I'd like to ride on one!"

Smug:

"This place seems so romantic, don't you think, ____?"
"Hmmm... This looks rather odd. Not the way I usally astral project... OH! Howdy, *name*! You mastered the art of astral projection? Hah! I've been doing AP since I was small!"*
"You have to be kidding, if there happens to be a walrus WAAAAY up in the sky..."
"I hope you have the most AMAZING time with me! ____! Right over here! We can skip out together into the sunset!"
"When I astral project, I tend to do things the real me wouldn't even DREAM of doing!"



More later.


----------

